

Facebook Admits Some Decrease of Usage Amongst Young Teens for the First Time - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/30/facebook-teens-drop/

======
cylinder
Do they need young teens? Facebook is better as a mature communication
platform with a wide range of acquaintances and friends. Young teens can grow
up with SnapChats and whatever's popular in the moment, and then migrate to
Facebook in their early to mid 20s.

~~~
NamTaf
Why would they migrate, and why would they migrate to Facebook?

The reason people use a social network is because they coalesce around their
peers. If an entire demographic is not attracted to a product, they're all
free to bind to another. Grabbing them at that 'first choice' all but ensures
lock-in.

------
xpose2000
Not sure why investors freaked out over this news...

Will it hurt Facebook 5 years from now? Maybe, but I'll get back to that.
Right now Facebook is growing their revenue like crazy while daily users is
still growing. Mobile revenue is now around 50% and they killed expectations.

As for the decrease in usage with younger teens...luckily they bought
insurance. It's called Instagram. A thriving and rapidly growing social
network, which just so happens to be popular among teens.

If Facebook did not own Instagram, then I would completely understand the
market's reaction to hearing that. In my mind, this is just the market over
reacting.

